# SRS Diagnostic sensor Unit question



## Shamrock83 (Jan 18, 2009)

My Diagnostic sensor unit is defective on my 1997 Nissan 240SX. As a result the Air Bag Warning Light flashes non-stop. I was told by Nissan I would need a new DSU, which the would install for somewhere arond $1300.00.

Does anyone know where I can get a DSU so I can take that to my private mechanic to do the work at half price???

Thanks,

JSS


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------

